
Ask HN: Do you need great photography? - photoGrant
Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m stuck between careers and have been desperate to kick start one in photography. I have patience with the newest and the person with 30 seconds. I&#x27;d love to find clients in the tech space (or any!)<p>Do companies&#x2F;individuals that frequent HN ever need this kind of service? Thanks for all the help!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;granthodgeon.com
======
brudgers
Your portfolio has some great photos (and no bad shots, IMO).

Yet, I'm not sure how _clearly_ it demonstrates your ability to create
business value via photography. Customers, investors, job candidates have
different expectations than fans and patrons of art. For many businesses the
NSFW images are likely to be a non-starter. Circulating the portfolio link
using the company email could generate an HR issue.

Since the about page suggests you're in a major city, it might make sense to
focus on local work instead of reaching out to the entire internet. While
lucky breaks happen, there are likely to be a lot of steps between opening
studio and landing fly-in photographer fees.

Good luck.

~~~
photoGrant
Thank you so much for the advice!

I work primarily in the commercial photography world, and I forget very
quickly how that experience and ability doesn't translate with a fine art
based portfolio. This was my escape, but it doesn't land work. I'm flown
worldwide for my talents as crew, but no one has a reason to do so with my
talents as a photographer. Hard work still to come!

Steps forward are to renegotiate the wheat from the chaff, push a more
commercially viable portfolio, reach out with a more focused message and
example imagery and most importantly, start local.

Thanks kindly Ben

~~~
brudgers
Glad to help. Shooting your existing team might be a double win: good for the
current business and good start for a tailored portfolio.

